# Bubinga wood custom



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

It still needs a final sanding and a final finish of clear poly. 
This is where I'm at so far....
Ps...the forks held 25lbs, I'm ok with that


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u did a good job on that!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a nice slingshot! The shape looks a lot like a Bill Hays G10 that I own. -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I know I've killed more my share with this one's forefather! It's a fun design and works really well for speed loading and shooting.

I think this one is in my closet waiting to be given to my Son at some point:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks finished already. Very nice looking fork.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

With that wood, you will never miss a shot .... BUBINGA, I got you!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> I know I've killed more my share with this one's forefather! It's a fun design and works really well for speed loading and shooting.
> 
> I think this one is in my closet waiting to be given to my Son at some point:
> 
> **** it!!! That g10 is awesome, I really did think that I had something original here sorry, I hadn't seen that design before or I would have not posted it in the custom forum. Now I've copied two of your designs! It's hard to create something original when you all have such a creative jump start


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all








Here is the finished slingshot:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> I know I've killed more my share with this one's forefather! It's a fun design and works really well for speed loading and shooting.
> 
> I think this one is in my closet waiting to be given to my Son at some point:


That poor crow







what did it do to you ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Duke


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

SlingshotSean said:


> That poor crow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a grackle and I'm pretty sure he was part a government conspiracy to spread coccidiosis...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice work Duke! Although I see some similarity to Bill's frame, I do see many differences too. Your grip is not a symmetrical "V" shape (slope is on right side). Your thumb notch and finger notch are at two different heights. You also have the tail at the bottom and the cut-out.

For those who seek original designs, it sure gets difficult with all the examples that have been posted. But I'm still amazed at what can be done to dress up two forks and a handle.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks nice Just Plain Duke. Good job on that. You got skills my friend.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic job mate, you really bought out the beauty in that wood!

Also, top notch design! Really hope to see some more from you soon.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Duke, that's absolutely brilliant. You made an original design and did a top shelf job with it. For me it would take a lot of courage to take a beautiful piece of wood like that and try an original design. You got mad skils.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> With that wood, you will never miss a shot .... BUBINGA, I got you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

